

What is the resolution of the human eye? - cs-
http://gizmodo.com/what-is-the-resolution-of-the-human-eye-1541242269

======
Ezhik
You should've just linked directly to the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I5Q3UXkGd0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4I5Q3UXkGd0)

~~~
cs-
Figured so, but thought the brief article can serve as a TL;DR; for the 9min
video.

